# Rasberry Ketones



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried this for weight loss?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll say upfront that I'm skeptical of many supplements and I also think that if you are still fiddling with regulating your thyroid meds, supplements can certainly cloud the picture. So, regardless of what supplement you would be asking about, my opinion would be to hold off until things are settled.

That all said, I've heard various people reference raspberry ketones as being contraindicated for folks with thyroid problems. I don't have specific references, but you might want to poke around before taking it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have read the same thing as Joplin. As tough as it is, I think moving more and watching what you eat are the best ways to lose weight.


----------

